# veritas scraper plane



## 280305

I recently purchased this plane. It is part of my ongoing effort to do as little sanding as possible, since sanding tears the wood fibers while planing or scraping cuts them. After sharpening the blade, I used it on a project for the first time a few days ago, and I had great results.

You mention rounding the corners of the blade. This is not needed if you are using the thin blade that comes in the plane and you are going to bow it slightly when using it, as you probably would with a hand scraper. This is from the instructions:
When sharpening a thick blade, we recommend that you round the corners of the blade to ensure they do not leave corner digs in the workpiece. (You may also do so on a thin blade, but it is unnecessary if you are going to bow the blade).

Enjoy the new plane!


----------



## OttawaP

Funny thing… I bought one of these years ago for a piece of wood so nasty I thought no plane stood a chance against it. Turns out my LV bevel up smoother cut thru it like butter…..dam Rob Lee and his sweet tools all to heck. I've barely used it but would not give it up for a second….it is a nice plane.


----------



## a1Jim

thanks for the review


----------



## gardentiger

Chuck,
Thanks for the reminder on the bow adjustment. A great plane just got greater.


----------



## Bovine

Maybe this is a better question for the forum, but when do you use a scraping plane? Also, when would you use a scraping plane instead of a card scraper?


----------



## Swede

I went to there web site but did not find a price.

Would the plane work for removing paint from a flat surface such as window trim?
I need to repaint the trim in my garage and it is 3/4" x 3" if I rember correctly.


----------



## gardentiger

I'm new to ww. But, I have used a card scraper. The Veritas sp is a card scraper on steroids. For example, I used the card scraper to shore up some glue lines in my Spagnuolo style end grain cutting board. It finished the glue joints fine but left the cb wavy and uneven. 5 minutes with the plane and the entire board was flat.

re: removing paint: I personally wouldn't subject my plane to such a task. And I'm only guessing that the paint shavings would not flow nicely off the blade.


----------



## OSU55

> Maybe this is a better question for the forum, but when do you use a scraping plane? Also, when would you use a scraping plane instead of a card scraper?
> - Bovine


2nd question 1st - use a scraping plane instead of a card scraper anytime you can. It is impossible to leave a flat, level surface with a card scraper, and card scrapers are hard on the hands/fingers; a properly used scraper will leave the flattest surface, equal to a BU smoother (not quite as smooth and shiny, though). I only use a card scraper if I don't have room for something else that will do the job. 
2nd question - A scraper plane is used as the last prep before finishing, instead of sand paper. If you have a high angle BU smoother, the scraper plane is probably redundant. It's especially useful for reversing, twisting, gnarly grain, where a 45° BD smoother will tear out. It is an excellent companion tool to a bevel down smoother. It is for hardwoods, not softwoods.



> Would the plane work for removing paint from a flat surface such as window trim?
> - Swede


Yes, it would work, but a very poor choice for the tool. Best is a #80 style cabinet scraper. The scraper plane could be used as final clean up and leveling. It's just too nice of a tool for rough work. You could use a smoother plane as a jack plane, but before long it won't be a smoother any more.


----------

